# Dbol and Primo cycle?



## aqua2000 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was thinking to run a dbol and primo cycle. Dbol for sheer size and strength and primo to enable me to keep some more of my gains, also because it is not 17aa so it is less toxic to the liver with harsh 17aa like dbol.So what are your thoughts?
Also, can I add 10 mg of nolva daily to combat water retention?
Thanks


----------



## woods78 (Oct 6, 2011)

aqua2000 said:


> I was thinking to run a dbol and primo cycle. Dbol for sheer size and strength and primo to enable me to keep some more of my gains, also because it is not 17aa so it is less toxic to the liver with harsh 17aa like dbol.So what are your thoughts?
> Also, can I add 10 mg of nolva daily to combat water retention?
> Thanks



I think that is a terrible cycle.Where is the test?primo is so overrated. you need to run primo at at least 600 mg/wk for 10 weeks to see anything, not worth the cash for the effect.


----------



## aqua2000 (Oct 7, 2011)

woods78 said:


> I think that is a terrible cycle.Where is the test?primo is so overrated. you need to run primo at at least 600 mg/wk for 10 weeks to see anything, not worth the cash for the effect.



I really hate needles so much..At first I wanted to run Winny and Dbol, but that's two hardcore 17aa's


----------



## GBtom (Oct 8, 2011)

aqua2000 said:


> I really hate needles so much..At first I wanted to run Winny and Dbol, but that's two hardcore 17aa's



winny and dbol, that is another horrible cycle. imo. if you don't want to inject you are not ready to use gear. I don't know anyone who uses gear that truely likes to inject


----------



## deniss77 (Oct 10, 2011)

aqua2000 said:


> I was thinking to run a dbol and primo cycle. Dbol for sheer size and strength and primo to enable me to keep some more of my gains, also because it is not 17aa so it is less toxic to the liver with harsh 17aa like dbol.So what are your thoughts?
> Also, can I add 10 mg of nolva daily to combat water retention?
> Thanks




You want sheer size and strength and you fear water retention and you are going to use primo?


----------



## MPMC (Oct 11, 2011)

I can already tell your not ready for aas. Do some research. In most cases you will need test as a base. Never stack two orals unless you are getting bloodwork done while using them. Last but not least, if you are too scared to pin yourself, youll never be ready for aas.


----------



## aqua2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't fear water   retention,, but I want to limit it a bit .What is wrong with a dbol winny stack aside from the fact that they are both 17aa and brutally hard on the liver?


----------



## MPMC (Oct 11, 2011)

Simple answer... oral cycles suck.
You will lose the majority of your gains. 
Why would you consider running 8 weeks of dbol or winny without test? You are aware they will shut down your natural test production right? So basically you would have no testosterone while cycling and trying to build muscle. Seems like a dumb idea imo.


----------



## edgar15 (Oct 12, 2011)

why are you scared to use test ?


----------



## aqua2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

edgar15 said:


> why are you scared to use test ?



it is not about using test. I know very well that it is the best way to go, but it's the needle thing, I think is like a phobia


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 13, 2011)

aqua2000 said:


> it is not about using test. I know very well that it is the best way to go, but it's the needle thing, I think is like a phobia



If you are looking at an oral only cycle, I would suggest researching Anavar 40-60mg/ed stacked with SyntheCREATINE for a 10wk run.


----------



## hj11jason (Oct 14, 2011)

aqua2000 said:


> it is not about using test. I know very well that it is the best way to go, but it's the needle thing, I think is like a phobia



25 gauge in the glutes, you won't feel a thing!


----------

